# لأهل الدمـــــــــــــــام تمويل نقدي بشروط مسيره



## بوابة التقسيط (1 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

لجميع الأخوه والأخوات (( للمؤظفين)) فقط 

قد تواجه ازمة مالية بسيطة نساعدك على تجاوزها بأذن الله

وذلك من خلال تقسيط بطاقات شحن بطرق شرعية وميسرة وخلال دقائق بسيطة

والتقسيط يبدا من مبالغ بسيطه جدا وبفوائد بسيطه ومعقوله ,,

الشروط : 

1- تعريف بالراتب .
2- كشف حساب لمدة 3 شهور ..
3- شيكات على اي مصرف .
4- بالنسبة لموظفي الشركات يضاف إلى الشروط كفيل حكومي ..

* وهناك مميزات خاصة لعملاء الراجحي ... 
الأقساط تكون على أشهر معدودة ..

للاستفسار / 

0550855581
0556668182

الدمام - حي الزهور


----------



## ابو حنين (2 يناير 2013)

*رد: لأهل الدمـــــــــــــــام تمويل نقدي بشروط مسيره*

سبحـان الله وبحمـده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## بوابة التقسيط (5 يناير 2013)

*رد: لأهل الدمـــــــــــــــام تمويل نقدي بشروط مسيره*

لأهل الشرقية تمويل نقدي بشروط مسيره


----------

